
The world is getting greener. Why does no one want to know? - jseliger
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/10/the-world-is-getting-greener-why-does-no-one-want-to-know/
======
nsnick
The argument against this is that greening will stop at some point while
temperature rise is exponential and greening is already in the models.

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.newscientist.com/article/21...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.newscientist.com/article/2123610-global-
greening-may-soak-up-less-carbon-dioxide-than-projected/amp/)

------
mkempe
Is it a very inconvenient truth? if land-based plants are generally starving
for CO2, would a rational evaluation support the present use of fossil fuel?

Note that at 150 ppm atmospheric CO2 level there would be massive extinction
of land-based plants; CO2 levels steadily declined from 3000 ppm [1] to 280
ppm over the last 150 million years, making the holocene increase a relatively
minor bump.

[1]
[http://caos.iisc.ernet.in/faculty/pghosh/content/Publication...](http://caos.iisc.ernet.in/faculty/pghosh/content/Publications/19.pdf)

